

Google Chrome finally gets Do Not Track support - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/06/google-releases-chrome-23-the-last-major-browser-finally-gets-do-not-track-support/

======
julien_c
Which websites actually honor Do Not Track headers, and how?

~~~
derpenxyne
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Not_Track>

